# Snow in Calgary



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

A little taste of life in the Calgarian winter - and what is real to Calgarians.

*From the Calgary Herald
By Paula Arab 03-05-2009 COMMENTS(0) Urban Scrawl *

Let's get this straight. City officials are "listening" to the little people who have complained about a proposed $350 fine for failing to shovel one's walk. So, instead of $350, be prepared to pay $$400. Huh? That's a compromise?
According to the bylaw department it is. They say the flurry of complaints has led them to reduce the proposed fine from $350, to $250. But then there's the matter of the $150 bill the city will still charge you for hiring crews to clean up your walk. Add it up, $400.

What a snow job. 

And just to be clear, home owners get one warning and one warning only. After that, all subsequent offences -- and snowstorms in perpetuity -- will lead officials to slap you with the penalty. Once you're on the books as a scofflaw snow shoveller, expect icy treatment from the city forever. 

Oh, and one more thing. Remember to thank officials, and bylaw officer Bill Bruce in particular. For listening.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

*From the horses mouth....*

I just got this note on facebook from a good Canadian friend of mine. I had to laugh. Some years ago I had the cheek to complain about Calgary's weather. She told me (semi-jokingly) if I didn't like it, to go home to England. It's obviously gotten worse. Cathy wrote:

"I am completely fed up with winter!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need some sun, and I don't mean the sun reflecting off the friickin' snow!"


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

*Whiteout in Calgary*

*Blowing snow closes Highway 1 east of Calgary*


By Chuck Chiang, Calgary HeraldMarch 5, 2009Comments (28)
StoryPhotos ( 1 ) 

Alberta Motor Association road camera image of Highway 1, near ChestermerePhotograph by: Courtesy: Alberta Motor Association, High winds and blowing snow this morning are creating havoc on many major highways in the Calgary region, police officials said, with Highway 1 from Strathmore to Brooks and Hwy 901 east of Highway 817 both currently closed until further notice.

Police said white-out conditions have forced the closure, and officials are strongly advicing against travel in many areas throughout Alberta. A tow ban is now also in effect for the Gleichen area on Highway 1. 

Meanwhile, conditions are described as "extremely bad" for Innisfail, Gleichen, Strathmore, and Highway 2 between Edmonton and Calgary. Some of these areas have zero visibility, police say, and travel is not recommended.

Earlier, Highway 2 had to be shut down north of Airdrie for several hours. Police had to close the highway from Airdrie to near Ponoka from about 1:40 a.m. to shortly before 6 a.m., according to various RCMP detachments. The highway has since been reopened, but police say travel is still not recommended because of near white-out conditions and poor road surfaces.

AMA is reporting that most of the main highways between Calgary and Edmonton are in poor condition this morning. Closer to Calgary, Highway 66 southwest of Bragg Creek, Highway 1 east towards Chestermere and most highways southeast of the city have poor visibility, according to the AMA.

Meanwhile, Edmonton had a winter storm warning for most of the morning, which ended shortly before noon. 

Environment Canada said winds in Calgary reached up to 100 km/h sometime this morning, with windchill hitting a low of -26 C at 9 a.m. Temperatures are expected to drop to around -14 C this afternoon, with periods of snowfall lasting into Friday. Light snow had been falling in the region since as early as 2 a.m., but have since subsided.

© Copyright (c) The Calgary Herald

Go to Calgary Herald for photos of this event! and other news concerning snow.


----------



## carobebe (Feb 24, 2009)

People in Calgary know to expect the unexpected when it comes to weather.... But I heard this morning that this cold burst should be the last before spring really kicks in! 

As for fines for not shoveling your sidewalk... I have yet to met someone who was fined for that... If you're a really bad neighbour, I guess someone may call it in, but if it's -40 outside, people understand that you don't want to freeze your *** to shovel...


----------

